# Congrat me guys



## Pomo (May 15, 2020)

I am happy to say that a series of my landscape photographs received an award from the Ministry of Culture of the Russia!

_Google translate:_

"Karasuns" is a chain of small lakes in the territory of Krasnodar, Russia (*I live there*). Their banks are covered with reeds, and the bottom is silted. The word karasun is translated from Turkic as "black water".

The project has existed since 2017 in the form of the series "The Road", "Russian South" and "Karasuns". Stylistically, photographs are close to pictorialism, but instead of film and soft optics, a conventional camera and special image processing were used. To this date, a sufficient number of works for the exhibition has been collected.

With the help of this project, I wanted to not only convey the beauty of the Karasuns, but also to draw attention to the existing problems. This is a periodic discharge of harmful substances and fish die-off, littered coasts and their development by high-rise buildings. "We used to walk by the lake, but now there is a fence" - local residents complain. For many pictures, it was necessary to manually remove large debris from the frame, and then clean the rubbish while processing photos. I hope that holding the exhibition will help preserve the beauty of our lakes.


----------



## Derrel (May 15, 2020)

Congratulations man. Evocative landscapes!


----------



## Pomo (May 15, 2020)

Derrel said:


> Congratulations man. Evocative landscapes!


Thank you very much Derrel!


----------



## stapo49 (May 15, 2020)

Excellent work! Well deserved award.


----------



## Jeff15 (May 15, 2020)

Consider yourself congrated........


----------



## Pomo (May 15, 2020)

stapo49 said:


> Excellent work! Well deserved award.


Thank you stapo49!


----------



## Fujidave (May 15, 2020)

As I said on the other forum, you have a great style that is your own plus being a great photographer so I`m well chuffed for you.


----------



## zulu42 (May 15, 2020)

I'm very happy to see you receive this recognition.


----------



## Soocom1 (May 15, 2020)

Nicely done!   

Поздравляю.. Заслуженно!


----------



## Jeff G (May 15, 2020)

Congrats, very cool feel to this series.


----------



## otherprof (May 15, 2020)

Pomo said:


> I am happy to say that a series of my landscape photographs received an award from the Ministry of Culture of the Russia!
> 
> _Google translate:_
> Beautiful set! Congratulations on the recognition!
> ...


----------



## Pomo (May 16, 2020)

Jeff15 said:


> Consider yourself congrated........


I will, thank you Jeff )


----------



## Pomo (May 16, 2020)

Fujidave said:


> As I said on the other forum, you have a great style that is your own plus being a great photographer so I`m well chuffed for you.


I appriciate your comment Dave!


----------



## Pomo (May 16, 2020)

zulu42 said:


> I'm very happy to see you receive this recognition.





Soocom1 said:


> Nicely done!
> Поздравляю.. Заслуженно!





Jeff G said:


> Congrats, very cool feel to this series.


Thank you guys!


----------



## K9Kirk (May 18, 2020)

Congrats on your award. Very nice work, well deserved.


----------



## Pomo (May 19, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> Congrats on your award. Very nice work, well deserved.


Thank you very much!


----------



## johngpt (May 20, 2020)

Congratulations for the recognition of this superlative body of work!


----------



## Pomo (May 21, 2020)

johngpt said:


> Congratulations for the recognition of this superlative body of work!


Thank you John!


----------



## Pomo (Sep 25, 2020)

Hello guys!

I spent the award to open a photo exhibition at the our Central Exhibition Hall.  And made the entrance free.

The exhibition lasted 10 days. Due to the quarantine, there was a limit on the number of people in the hall. Therefore, many had to wait on the street and go in turns.

Here are some photos I made.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 25, 2020)

They all seem keen on observation and you are holding their interest extremely well. Big, huge congrats on this. Way to go @Pomo !


----------



## Pomo (Sep 25, 2020)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> They all seem keen on observation and you are holding their interest extremely well. Big, huge congrats on this. Way to go @Pomo !


Thank you very much!


----------



## terri (Sep 26, 2020)

That's a great way to spend your prize money - invest in yourself!    This exhibit looks very nice, and the attendees are clearly enjoying your work.   What a great way to promote your work.   

Congrats!


----------



## limr (Sep 26, 2020)

Don't know why I missed this when you first posted, but congrats on the prize and the exhibition! Your pictures are stunning, and this is all well-deserved recognition.


----------



## snowbear (Sep 26, 2020)

Congratulations; very well deserved, indeed.


----------



## Pomo (Sep 26, 2020)

terri said:


> That's a great way to spend your prize money - invest in yourself! This exhibit looks very nice, and the attendees are clearly enjoying your work. What a great way to promote your work.
> 
> Congrats!


Thank you for the comment Terri!


----------



## Pomo (Sep 26, 2020)

limr said:


> Don't know why I missed this when you first posted, but congrats on the prize and the exhibition! Your pictures are stunning, and this is all well-deserved recognition.


I'm glad you like it, thank you!


----------



## Pomo (Sep 26, 2020)

snowbear said:


> Congratulations; very well deserved, indeed.


Cheers!


----------

